# Green Bay Wisconsin - is it worth it?



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Uberpeople. I'm in the information gathering phase and I'm here asking for your help . I've been reading posts here and decided to ask for direct feedback. My daughter & her boyfriend are college kids. My question is on behalf of the boyfriend, who is considering applying to be a Uber driver in Green Bay, Wisconsin, a town of about 104,000 people. I've agreed to help him look into Uber after I used it as a customer on a recent trip. For what its worth, I tipped my Uber driver.

Green Bay is not like Milwaukee, Chicago, and nothing like New York City, where cabs are very common. We have cabs, I saw one just the other month, but they are rare. I can say I have never in my life seen two cabs at the same time in Green Bay. When I travel to Chicago or New York City, I see many cabs. The streets have them lined up.

Uber just started here in Green Bay about two months ago. Actually, many people have never heard of Uber around here, and Lyft has no presence. Of 8 people I asked, not one heard of Uber. Well, some thought they had "Hey, thats that new heavy metal band, right?"

The boyfriend is 19 years old, with a 5 year old compact crossover vehicle, and very low on cash. In addition to going to school, he works part time at a bowling alley, normally finishing at midnight. So if this works, we are looking at a part time thing, later in the afternoon and again around midnight.

The goal is cash now. He's just trying to pay today's bills.

From looking at the Uber app, and zooming into Green Bay at random times, I normally see 4 UberX vehicles available. Rarely do I see a number other then 4, almost as if its the same 4 vehicles all the time.

My questions: 
*1) *Given the population and my observation, is the market able to support more drivers or is it past saturation?

*2) *Based on the short term 'cash' goal, would you recommend he become a uber driver, or at least give it a try?

*3)* What if he is in Appleton or Oshkosh (towns outside of Green Bay, 1/2 hour and 1 hour away, that are not on the Uber site. If he is there and turns on the app, can a person in Appleton Ping him?

*4)* What question should I be asking to better help us make a decision?

Just my humble opinion, I'm surprised Uber went to Green Bay before Appleton, Wisconsin. Green Bay may be better known, mostly because of its Football team, but Appleton has more of a white collar population, more high end restaurants, shopping, performing arts center, etc.

Thank you for your help Uberpeople.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Minimum age 21 with 3 years driving history.

Next


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Hi Uberpeople. I'm in the information gathering phase and I'm here asking for your help . I've been reading posts here and decided to ask for direct feedback. My daughter & her boyfriend are college kids. My question is on behalf of the boyfriend, who is considering applying to be a Uber driver in Green Bay, Wisconsin, a town of about 104,000 people. I've agreed to help him look into Uber after I used it as a customer on a recent trip. For what its worth, I tipped my Uber driver.
> 
> Green Bay is not like Milwaukee, Chicago, and nothing like New York City, where cabs are very common. We have cabs, I saw one just the other month, but they are rare. I can say I have never in my life seen two cabs at the same time in Green Bay. When I travel to Chicago or New York City, I see many cabs. The streets have them lined up.
> 
> ...


The FLAW in Ubers business model is Uber wants the customer to wait no more then 2-3 mins for the ride to start. To do this Uber needs a lot of drivers just sitting around waiting for the customers.... In the mean time no money is coming in and this is the FLAW.......

The only way Uber can survive the long term is to charge the right price for this service. Being pick up in 2-3 mins is a premium service and needs to be priced as such.......


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you LAuberX. Darn, not what I wanted to hear, but I'm glad to be informed. 

Okay,......hay all you $90k / year Green Bay UberX drivers, I know this kid that would wash your car! Just kidding.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure rise share is illegal in the state of wisconsin.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

contactone said:


> I'm pretty sure rise share is illegal in the state of wisconsin.


I'm no lawyer, but Uber operates in Milwaukee, Madison and Green Bay.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

contactone said:


> I'm pretty sure rise share is illegal in the state of wisconsin.


 im pretty sure rideshare is illegal in damn near every city, town, state, country, etc....

aint u been paying attention???


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> I'm no lawyer, but Uber operates in Milwaukee, Madison and Green Bay.


Lyft also operates in the same markets. It's still the same age and driver license requirements though.

I hope that you don't take offence to this, but when it comes to driving, younger isn't better for this. I'm sure you could be 19 and the best freaking driver in the world, but 2 years really does make a difference.

I've got family in the Port Washington area. Besides moving to AZ, we were thinking of moving up north as well. I wouldn't mind driving for Uber or Lyft in Milwaukee.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you DjTim. I have no issue with the 21 year old requirment, I was simply not informed. 

For what its worth, since I posted this, I keep seeing one "Santa sleigh" in Appleton, WIsconsin. So, apparently if you go to Appleton and turn on your driver app, Appleton has Uber. 

Does anyone know the rules for picking up at the local airports GRB (Green Bay) or ATW (Appleton) as a Uber driver?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you DjTim. I have no issue with the 21 year old requirment, I was simply not informed.
> 
> For what its worth, since I posted this, I keep seeing one "Santa sleigh" in Appleton, WIsconsin. So, apparently if you go to Appleton and turn on your driver app, Appleton has Uber.
> 
> Does anyone know the rules for picking up at the local airports GRB (Green Bay) or ATW (Appleton) as a Uber driver?


Per Uber's map, UberX,XL,Black,SUV is available for pickup at both GRB & ATW. Looks like only Black/SUV is available at MKE.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you DjTim. Where is the Uber map that shows Appleton, Wisconsin?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you DjTim. Where is the Uber map that shows Appleton, Wisconsin?


I just looked at the Appleton airport, not the city directly. It looks like Appleton is apart of the Green Bay market, but it doesn't show it as a market all by itself. I think you would need to e-mail Uber support directly to see what/how Appleton is marked.

For Chicago's Uber map, it's missing some of the far north suburbs where I've operated, including some of the major places like Great Lakes Navel base, Gurnee, Waukegan, Libertyville etc...


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> .....For Chicago's Uber map, it's missing some of the far north suburbs where I've operated, including some of the major places like Great Lakes Navel base, Gurnee, Waukegan, Libertyville etc...


Thank you for your follow-up reply DjTim.

So when you are in these "off the map" locations like Gurnee, does the app work? Say a person has the customer app, ordered a ride, and you are logged in, and your reasonably close to eash other, would you get pinged?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Where is the Uber map that shows Appleton, Wisconsin?


https://www.uber.com/cities/green-bay
And just look at them plum rates!


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And just look at them plum rates!


Hi chi1csbby. Are you saying the rates are high or low?

For what its worth, I've been keeping an eye on the one uber car in Appleton, Wisconsin. I assume the person is at home with the driver app turned on, ready to leave at a moments notice. I assume this because the uber app shows the car at a residential area. Every few minutes I have logged onto the app to see where the car is. The car has not moved all day.

I'm coming to the conclusion that the potential for a uber driver in this market is much smaller then some of their other markets. As least I hope other markets are better then this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Are you saying the rates are high or low?


Chicago UberX Rates:


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you chi1cabby. So the rates are higher here than by you.

Remember that car I told you I was following in Appleton Wisconsin? It still has not moved. So it appears as though the rates really do not matter. There's very little business here.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you for your follow-up reply DjTim.
> 
> So when you are in these "off the map" locations like Gurnee, does the app work? Say a person has the customer app, ordered a ride, and you are logged in, and your reasonably close to eash other, would you get pinged?


Yes. It works just like anywhere else in Chicago.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Yes. It works just like anywhere else in Chicago.


Thank you DjTim


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> I'm no lawyer, but Uber operates in Milwaukee, Madison and Green Bay.


Uber is in San Antonio to: LOL


----------



## Ubershoes (Jan 1, 2015)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you chi1cabby. So the rates are higher here than by you.
> 
> Remember that car I told you I was following in Appleton Wisconsin? It still has not moved. So it appears as though the rates really do not matter. There's very little business here.


Doug, I began driving for UberX in Green Bay recently and have also been checking out the Appleton area. I have only been driving weekend nights and during special events/holidays. I would be happy to share my experiences with you if you are still interested. Happy New Year!


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ubershoes said:


> Doug, I began driving for UberX in Green Bay recently and have also been checking out the Appleton area. I have only been driving weekend nights and during special events/holidays. I would be happy to share my experiences with you if you are still interested. Happy New Year!


Thank you Ubershoes. I'll try to see if this forum allows private messaging. If so, I'll message you through that. Thank you!


----------



## Bryzzer (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi From Green Bay 
been active for two weeks now...did my first drive nice to meet you all


----------



## KJK (Dec 25, 2015)

What is the time table of hearing from Uber after notification that your background check has been completed, your profile shows that all documents have been accepted, to when you can start taking riders?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

KJK said:


> What is the time table of hearing from Uber after notification that your background check has been completed, your profile shows that all documents have been accepted, to when you can start taking riders?


It varies widely ... mostly depends on how many places you've lived/worked and whether or not you've had a BG before. For instance my BG took 3 weeks (but I lived in 8 states and 2 counties); a friend's BG took 2 days; but Cookieman 's BG took over 2 months ... so you'll likely just have to twiddle your thumbs and wait ... as it may take a bit longer with the holidays too. Good Luck


----------



## KJK (Dec 25, 2015)

I received notification from Uber that my Background Check passed. My documents are marked as "active" in my profile.

Part of the email also said:
"Your background check has cleared! If you haven’t already, it’s time to upload your documents. We just need a few, including your insurance and registration. Once your driving documents are approved, we’ll let you know when you can start picking up riders." 

Am I just being impatient?


----------



## Cookieman (Nov 5, 2015)

No, you're not being inpatient, but if you want to go active, download your documents to your profile and it should take 2 to 3 business days....... if you're not active after that, go to "help", and file a complaint......


----------



## Uberdave2123 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ubershoes said:


> Doug, I began driving for UberX in Green Bay recently and have also been checking out the Appleton area. I have only been driving weekend nights and during special events/holidays. I would be happy to share my experiences with you if you are still interested. Happy New Year!


I for one would be interested to hear how much a driver could stand to make here in the Fox Cities/Green Bay area. A co-worker of mine said that with surge pricing he was able to make over $600 around new years. I've also heard various reports that lurking outside of Packers games wasn't as profitable as one might think.

Appleton has plenty of festivals like Oktoberfest etc, have you been able to hit any major holidays?


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Those rates are new - think of it as "testing" the waters. They'll likely reduce them in the future to supposedly acquire new riders. 
I'd imagine, GB is not very busy with Uber, even w/ the lack of driver saturation.


----------



## Uberdave2123 (Jan 18, 2016)

Dar-K said:


> Those rates are new - think of it as "testing" the waters. They'll likely reduce them in the future to supposedly acquire new riders.
> I'd imagine, GB is not very busy with Uber, even w/ the lack of driver saturation.


Well, that is encouraging. Do you or anyone who drives in Green Bay/Appleton know roughly how much someone could expect to make driving 15-20 hours a week? Just looking for ballpark estimates since I'm trying to see if driving on a regular basis would be worth it. Thanks


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Uberdave2123 said:


> Well, that is encouraging. Do you or anyone who drives in Green Bay/Appleton know roughly how much someone could expect to make driving 15-20 hours a week? Just looking for ballpark estimates since I'm trying to see if driving on a regular basis would be worth it. Thanks


I work in a smaller market, similar to the size of G.B. (probably less in population).
The rates were higher, but they were cut during the supposed slow-down period.
After NYE, the market felt saturated. -- Rate cuts, I feel like we work about 2X as much to earn 1/2 what we used to. 
If you are not seeing many cars, a person could probably make some good $ considering the initial rates - but volume may be down if Uber isn't too well-known. In due time, the rates may & likely come down (as they have in many markets). Sadly, there may not even be any reason to (i.e., no Lyft in the market, already cheaper than Taxi's, etc.) -- 
But, I'm not from WI, so take my thoughts w/ a grain of salt...


----------



## Joshua V Stanley (Feb 23, 2016)

Green bay is a tuff market alot of Drivers not alot of Passengers, ive found early morning our the best if you can catch times when theres not a lot of Drivers around.


----------



## Joshua V Stanley (Feb 23, 2016)

Uberdave2123 said:


> Well, that is encouraging. Do you or anyone who drives in Green Bay/Appleton know roughly how much someone could expect to make driving 15-20 hours a week? Just looking for ballpark estimates since I'm trying to see if driving on a regular basis would be worth it. Thanks


Around $60 to $80, Appleton best bet is to sit by the Airport and hope for a longer fair.


----------



## Greenbay21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thinking about trying uber what's the average pay around Green Bay??


----------



## Greenbay21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Or is it possible to at least make 250 a week


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Just to reassure the OP, Uber is legal everywhere in the state. Once the boyfriend is legal to drive in Green Bay, he could also choose to drive in Madison or Milwaukee and Uber would be fine with that. 

One other thing about the question of "Is it worth it?" Applying and getting approved by Uber cost nothing. So in once sense, the cost of... well, trying it, at least ... is nothing.

After that, he can test it out for very little cost. Most expensive would be insurance to make sure he's covered in all driving situation, whether driving for Uber or not. That will add some cost to his insurance rates, maybe even require switching to a different company. For a short term trial, the only other expense worth considering is gas.

That is, unless he has to buy or lease a car to do the gig. That puts it into a whole different world of issues and expenses.


----------

